
Scientists discover new ice-repellant surfaces - AIgal
http://www.wsj.com/articles/new-advance-in-keeping-ice-off-surfaces-1457723179
======
brudgers
UPI story: [http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2016/03/12/Scientists-
develo...](http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2016/03/12/Scientists-developing-
durable-ice-repellant-for-commercial-use/1341457811009/)

